# Форум на русском языке  > Помогите!  >  Помогите, браузеры не работают, только через прокси

## Zelen

Здравствуйте, помогите убить заразу на компе =)
Аська, агент работают и антивирус обновляется норм. Использую прокси HandyCache для вырезании реклам и тд. Браузеры не работают без прокси сервера, если врубаю прокси сервер и сёрфю через него (127.0.0.1:8080) то все сайты грузятся норм. Убираю галочку, сразу "проблема сети"
Инет раздает wi-fi роутер, айпи тоже он дает. С телефона подключаюсь всё норм пашет, на ноуте вторая ось ХР, загружаюсь с неё и пробую сёрфить, всё нормально!
Зараза засела на семёрке, проверял антивирусами ESET4(установлен) и загружался с загрузочного диска Каспера(+обновил базу)
Антивирусы ничего не увидели. MBAM тоже ничего не увидел.
Прикрепляю логи и скриншот активности tcp ip

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Info_bot

Уважаемый(ая) *Zelen*, спасибо за обращение на наш форум! 

 Помощь при заражении комьютера на VirusInfo.Info оказывается абсолютно бесплатно. Хелперы, в самое ближайшее время, ответят на Ваш запрос. Для оказания помощи необходимо предоставить логи сканирования утилитами АВЗ и HiJackThis, подробнее можно прочитать в правилах оформления запроса о помощи.

 Если наш сайт окажется полезен Вам и у Вас будет такая возможность - пожалуйста поддержите проект.

----------


## Дeнис

*Zelen*, В логах подозрительного не обнаружил!

----------


## Zelen

что посоветуете кроме переустановки?

----------


## Дeнис

*Zelen*,

1. Удалите HandyCache с полной(!) зачисткой следов от программы

2. Чистка кэша и прочего хлама (CCleaner)

3. Восстановление настроек интернета "по умолчанию"

4. Установка доп.расширений для удаления рекламы

5. ESET4. 5я версия уже доступная для загрузки!

----------


## PavelA

> Использую прокси HandyCache для вырезании реклам и тд. Браузеры не работают без прокси сервера, если врубаю прокси сервер и сёрфю через него (127.0.0.1:8080) то все сайты грузятся норм. Убираю галочку, сразу "проблема сети"


Есть два варианта: загруженная HandyCache + IE c "галочкой" о прокси, либо отключенная HandyCache + нет галочки" о прокси в ИЕ.

 HandyCache  берет весь траффик на себя, если зона запущена.

----------

*Дeнис*

----------


## regist

*Zelen*, HandyCache значительно ускоряет загрузку страниц (за счёт использования кеша и адблока), может просто у вас медленное соединение интернета ?

- - - Добавлено - - -

проблема наблюдается во всех браузерах ?

- - - Добавлено - - -

попробуйте скачайте портативную версию браузера (настройки прокси в ней не трогайте) и посмотрите будет ли наблюдаться проблема ?

----------


## Zelen

HandyCache не причем.
Браузеры использую разные, IE Chrome Mozila Opera. И на всех одинаковая история
Судя по скрину разве не видно, что комп пытается на какой то не понятный сайт выйти, или же передает что то?
Интернет у меня 1мбит в мир
Выложите пожалуйста кто нибудь содержимое hosts (windows 7)

----------


## regist

> Выложите пожалуйста кто нибудь содержимое hosts (windows 7)


держите



```
# Copyright (c) 1993-2009 Microsoft Corp.
#
# This is a sample HOSTS file used by Microsoft TCP/IP for Windows.
#
# This file contains the mappings of IP addresses to host names. Each
# entry should be kept on an individual line. The IP address should
# be placed in the first column followed by the corresponding host name.
# The IP address and the host name should be separated by at least one
# space.
#
# Additionally, comments (such as these) may be inserted on individual
# lines or following the machine name denoted by a '#' symbol.
#
# For example:
#
#      102.54.94.97     rhino.acme.com          # source server
#       38.25.63.10     x.acme.com              # x client host

# localhost name resolution is handled within DNS itself.
# 127.0.0.1       localhost
# ::1             localhost
```

это тоже проверьте



> попробуйте скачайте портативную версию браузера (настройки прокси в ней не трогайте) и посмотрите будет ли наблюдаться проблема ?


- - - Добавлено - - -

русская версия, хоть и от ХП но это не имеет большого значения.



```
# (C) Корпорация Майкрософт (Microsoft Corp.), 1993-1999 
# 
# Это образец файла HOSTS, используемый Microsoft TCP/IP для Windows. 
# 
# Этот файл содержит сопоставления IP-адресов именам узлов. 
# Каждый элемент должен располагаться в отдельной строке. IP-адрес должен 
# находиться в первом столбце, за ним должно следовать соответствующее имя. 
# IP-адрес и имя узла должны разделяться хотя бы одним пробелом. 
# 
# Кроме того, в некоторых строках могут быть вставлены комментарии 
# (такие, как эта строка), они должны следовать за именем узла и отделяться 
# от него символом '#'. 
# 
# Например: 
# 
# 102.54.94.97 rhino.acme.com # исходный сервер 
# 38.25.63.10 x.acme.com # узел клиента x 

127.0.0.1 localhost
```

----------


## PavelA

*Zelen*, Надо разобраться с кешем HandyCache. Почистить его и понаблюдать за системой.

----------


## Zelen

забудьте вы про HandyCache, помогите в системе найти эту дрянь  :Smiley: 
Под XP всё нормально пашет, и с HandyCache-м и без него

----------


## Дeнис

*Zelen*, Подготовьте лог RSIT

----------


## Zelen

пожалуйста

----------


## Никита Соловьев

Здесь ничего подозрительного.
Сделайте такой отчёт: http://virusinfo.info/showthread.php?t=58309

----------


## Zelen

сделал

----------


## Zelen

что совсем никак? переустанавливать чтоли  :Sad:  эх...

----------


## PavelA

Пробуйте через uVs сделать лог. Как и что спросите Дениса.

----------

*Дeнис*

----------


## Zelen

> Пробуйте через uVs сделать лог. Как и что спросите Дениса.


это ?
http://virusinfo.info/showthread.php?t=121767

----------


## regist

> Пробуйте через uVs сделать лог. Как и что спросите Дениса.


сделайте такой лог http://virusinfo.info/showthread.php?t=121767

----------


## Zelen

вот пожалуйста, если и теперь скажете что ничего нет, то переустанавливаю  :Sad:

----------


## Дeнис

*Zelen*, 

1. Браузеры не будут работать по любому, так как они используют настройки IE, а IE в свою очередь задает ваш HandyCache, поэтому когда вы отключаете прокси, настройка 127.0.0.1:8080 остается, и понятное дело инета не будет без прокси...Можно при отключении прокси перезагрузиться и сделать лог HJ, если там прокся будет, фиксануть строчку и проверить работу браузеров.

2. Заразы у вас точно нет, дело в программе.

3. Советую удалить прокси и использовать браузеры с расширениями, которые блокируют рекламу! Это более разумно.

4. Отпишитесь о проблемах!

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Zelen

> *Zelen*, 
> 
> 1. Браузеры не будут работать по любому, так как они используют настройки IE, а IE в свою очередь задает ваш HandyCache, поэтому когда вы отключаете прокси, настройка 127.0.0.1:8080 остается, и понятное дело инета не будет без прокси...Можно при отключении прокси перезагрузиться и сделать лог HJ, если там прокся будет, фиксануть строчку и проверить работу браузеров.
> 
> 2. Заразы у вас точно нет, дело в программе.


Уважаемый Денис, браузеры Опера и Мозила не используют настройки IE если не указать их вручную, они как бы сказать сами себе хозяева  :Smiley:  ГуглХром да, использует общие настройки с IE.
Я уже пробовал менять настройки в IE, и сёрфить, всё так же. Повторюсь, под XP всё работает.
Ладно народ, большое спасибо за помощь, переустанавливаю ноут и надеюсь проблема не появиться больше.

----------

